# Just got back from looking at the new Mangrove ibis!



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

MissionSix said:


> So my wife and I took a trip out to Tampa this past weekend to go check out the new Mangrove ibis. Well they aren’t exactly new but new enough. We had a blast checking out the shop and going for a test ride. Definitely is a fun boat! Will be going pick mine up in a few weeks after digging is complete.


Did you ever get your Ibis, and if so, how do you like it?


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

dranrab said:


> Did you ever get your Ibis, and if so, how do you like it?


I absolutely love it!! It gets on plane so easy with a 20hp tohatsu, is a surprisingly smooth ride considering the size of the hull. It poles like a dream. I’m very new to push poling and I have no problem controlling the boat with a decent cross wind and 2 other grown men in the boat.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

What kind of speed are you getting with your 20? Do you have much squat on acceleration? Does it stick in turns or does it slide? A lot of the bayous I run are narrow with tight bends. A boat that doesn't stick in turns while maintaining speed is frustrating.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Um..as far as speeds go, I’m not exactly sure as I don’t have a gps yet. If I’m by myself with no gear, yes it does slide a little. But that’s if I’m WOT. Other than that it turns really good. I was getting on plane with 2 other guys with a decent amount of gear, ice, camera equipment in about 4-5 inches. It really doesn’t squat much at all. Where are you located? I’m in Southern Louisiana.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Good talking to you Matt. Thanks for the info brother.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Very kewl skiff, the transferable 100% lifetime warranty speaks well of their confidence.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

pictures are mandatory.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

The boats seem to have a whole lot going for them. I talked to Matt on the phone this afternoon. He said the owners are great folks. I have a hunch this skiff is going to catch on. The price is good compared to the competition.


----------

